
Lazy Loading Asyncronous Javascript - philfreo
http://friendlybit.com/js/lazy-loading-asyncronous-javascript/
======
amix
Another solution might be to set the sourcing of JavaScript in a timeout, e.g.
setTimeout(_sourceJavascript, 300). I think this will bypass the blocking
nature. This is only based on my intuition thought - it isn't tested.

\--

It's also important to note that window.onload will only fire when everything
is loaded (including scripts and large images). To bypass this problem you
should use something like jQuery.ready(document) or Dean Edwards onload hack (
<http://dean.edwards.name/weblog/2005/09/busted/> ).

~~~
EmilStenstrom
Most scripts need access to the DOM, and waiting for the onload or
domcontentloaded events ensure that the DOM has properly loaded when you run
your script. Using setTimeout does not ensure that, so you can't really write
a script tag then...

